# ICD-10 Boot Camps



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Fellow Coders,

Wondering if anyone has attended any of the ICD-10 Boot Camps and what you think of it's value? 

Also, does the cost include accommodations?


Thanks In Advance,

J. Aaron, CPC
Illinois


----------

